

Raskin - Zoomable desktop for Mac - natemartin
http://raskinformac.com/

======
Terretta
Reminds me of Grape which I liked, even if it is still vaporware:

<http://www.tayasui.com/Grape.html>

The design concept:

<http://www.tayasui.com/Grape_design.html>

